# Dog Dryer help



## bucket (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone
I'm in need of some opinions on a good dog dryer. I have 2 Shiloh Shepherds
that have long thick hair. I bath them myself and up until now have never had any problems with their matting up when wet. 
So thats why I have been looking into getting a dryer for them and learning how to use it properly. 


I would like to get a resonable one but I know that may not be the answer. I would like one that is easy to handle and not so loud too. 

Two that I have considered were the K9 mini and the Dri-Dog 2

The Dri Dog claims it is quiet but I think the mini might have a little more power. Not sure what would be a good size for my dogs. They are both very large. 

Please feel free to share your thoughts on sizes and brands and the best place to order one. Or any tips on their use
Thanks


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the K9 II and love it.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I also have the K9 II for my shelties and love it! Plus you have to love the fact that w/the K9's you can pick from like 10 different colors...I'm sooo picky about everything matching.  I've only used it w/1 motor on and it dries my sheltie very fast. It's got a LOT of power though which is good since you have large dogs but OMG I think if you turn on both motors and point it at a chihuahua you'd blow the poor thing across the room! LOL  It also comes w/2 attachments that direct the air (like the attachments at end of hair dryer) and I tried one of those and it was a little much for my dog so I end up using it with just the hose and no attachments. When you first turn it on it seems a little loud but after a few minutes you don't even think about it and the dogs get used to it as well. 

I compared a bunch of blowers, their cost, power, etc and then went on ebay and found someone selling them factory direct. It wasn't cheap by any means but it was less expensive than anything else I found online for them including on petedge.

Good luck


----------



## bucket (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank yo both for your reply. I'm wondering if I should look into the K9 II instead of the mini?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tami said:


> It's got a LOT of power though which is good since you have large dogs but OMG I think if you turn on both motors and point it at a chihuahua you'd blow the poor thing across the room! LOL


Got a good laugh out of that one! So, what you're saying is I shouldn't use it on one of my little ones (I wouldn't want to find them across the street). They weigh more than a chi (Mort is 16#) but...who knows with that kind of power


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL Becky! I'm not sure I'd risk it! hahaha

The sheltie I've used it on is over 20 lbs and while it's not going to blow him anywhere the one time I turned on both you could see him scramble a bit then get his footing! After I stopped laughing I felt bad and promised not to do that again! 

One of the attachments is cone shaped and really concentrates the air to a small opening...even that has some serious power but it makes it noisier so I don't use it at all.

But all joking aside this is the only blower I've used so I don't know how it compares to other brands or to the K9 mini.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree, K9II all the way. The mini is not going to be enough for your coated dogs. They are loud, but you can put cotton in the dogs ears, and use ear plugs for yourself. The K9II will blow the water off them, from the skin out, and blow the loose coat right out, making brushouts a breeze. Use it with the nozzle, (the pointy one) or its going to take longer, and you won't blow the coat out. THere is a technique in how to use it properly though. Dry from the skin out..always. Stick the nozzle up to the skin, move it back and forth RAPIDLY, and pull away from the coat. You will see the undercoat fly out, and can tell when the coat is dry. Technique is very important. IMO, no other dryer is going to be worth the money on your shilohs. You won't be disappointed in the K9II though.


----------



## bucket (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been really looking into them all. I have now considered the Metro MB-3CD and the Double K airmax 2. I'm amazed at the amps they pull too. 

Any shampoo & conditioner favorites anyone cares to share? 

Thanks for the helpful replies. I hope to finally make my choice by the weekend.


----------

